# Anyone really using quickmode?



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've used it once and the video was choppy and gives you a headache after a while. I haven't used it since. Is this going to be a feature that nobody uses?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I won't use it until it comes to Roamio. But on my old Windows Media Center system and on my Blu-ray players, I used it a lot (but it was never choppy). So I'm really looking forward to it, if it works well. Great time saver.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I see nothing choppy about it. If there is camera movement, it will definitely amplify it. But if not, its pretty smooth.

I like it for sports, news, and anything with a lot of fluff.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No sometimes option? Quickmode is great for news and when I watched the extended versions of the LOTR movies. Not choppy at all.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have been using QuickMode on my Mini in the Den to watch World Series games and weekend Football games.

I LOVE IT.

Only slightly off thing for me was to see a person jogging back after being tagged out at 1st. It was a little jerky.

But I have watched so many games in FF3 until there was a score change, that QuickMode with only a 30% speedup seems almost normal to me.

I have been watching normal shows in QuickMode and I think it is great.

I NOW USE IT ALL THE TIME ON MY MINIs.

Can not wait until QuickMode comes to the Roamio Pros later this month.

****************************************************************

WE CAN ONLY HOPE THAT TiVo WILL ADD SKIPMODE TO THE ROAMIO PROs.

It will happen if enough TiVo Roamio customers call TiVo and ask for SkipMode.

****************************************************************



niterider006 said:


> I've used it once and the video was choppy and gives you a headache after a while. I haven't used it since. Is this going to be a feature that nobody uses?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I use it all the time. Don't see any choppy pictures here.

Mostly for sports, news , and such.


----------



## kenboy (Sep 24, 2006)

I've used it a few times when I'm trying to catch up with a bunch of slow-moving dramas that I want to watch, but don't always feel like I've got time to spend watching people slowly do things. Walking Dead, Leftovers. That sort of thing.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kenboy said:


> I've used it a few times when I'm trying to catch up with a bunch of slow-moving dramas that I want to watch, but don't always feel like I've got time to spend watching people slowly do things. Walking Dead, Leftovers. That sort of thing.


Only have QuickMode on my Minis, but I've been doing the exact same thing. The hour-long, slow-moving dramas are often too slow for me, and I have been using QuickMode to catch up on ones that have been clogging up my Roamio's hard drive. I'll be really glad when my Roamio finally gets the update. QuickMode is definitely a time saver.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

QuickMode and SkipMode will make many Videos quicker.
Those of us with Roamio Minis have already gotten QuickMode.
Those of us with Roamio Pros should get QuickMode later this month.
I do not know if all Roamios will get the update.

NOW WE NEED TO CALL TIVO AND HELP US GET SKIPMODE FOR ROAMIOS.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

It's AWESOME!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm using Quick mode daily. It's great for Sports, News, and reality programs. It's never been choppy in my use from my Bolts or my Minis.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've used it on my Mini's connected to my Roamio Plus, and while it works fine I can't say I use it all the time or that "I love it". So, there's not really a poll response that applies.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I used it to get through last night's unbearable "The Leftovers" quickly this morning.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I enjoyed last nights episode. I don't use Quickmode on the Leftovers.
Although I used quick mode on a news program last night.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't used it yet. I don't tend to watch things if they can't hold my attention at 1x speed. I could see it being useful for sports, but I don't really watch those. News maybe, but I tend to listen to that in the background while I do other things, so I only retain part of the info anyway. At 1.3x I'd probably retain even less.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't have a Bolt, but if/when it shows up on the Roamio, I will DEFINITELY use it.

I already download a lot of shows to watch in VLC (on iPad) faster than realtime, or dub to my XS32 recorder to watch around the same speed as QuickMode (I think my XS32 does either 25% or 50% faster). (I've said many times, I wish Quickmode was MUCH faster.. as I routinely watch things like Nova on my iPad at 2x.. some news/talk shows even a bit faster..)

Note, I listen to all of my podcasts at 2x (and watch the few video podcasts that I subscribe to at 2x too).


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

can you use quick mode and skip mode at he same time? I wonder if your watching quickmode and then the commercials come on can you still hit skip mode to bypass commercials? or does skip mode only work during normal playback?


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

celtic pride said:


> can you use quick mode and skip mode at he same time? I wonder if your watching quickmode and then the commercials come on can you still hit skip mode to bypass commercials? or does skip mode only work during normal playback?


Yes you can, using both now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I enjoyed last nights episode. I don't use Quickmode on the Leftovers.
> Although I used quick mode on a news program last night.


Matt is my least favorite character - and I was still angry about the Mets. So admittedly, I may not have watched it in the best frame of mind.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree on the Mets.
MY TEAM LET ME DOWN.



sangs said:


> matt is my least favorite character - and i was still angry about the mets. So admittedly, i may not have watched it in the best frame of mind.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mattack said:


> I don't have a Bolt, but if/when it shows up on the Roamio, I will DEFINITELY use it.
> 
> I already download a lot of shows to watch in VLC (on iPad) faster than realtime, or dub to my XS32 recorder to watch around the same speed as QuickMode (I think my XS32 does either 25% or 50% faster). (I've said many times, I wish Quickmode was MUCH faster.. as I routinely watch things like Nova on my iPad at 2x.. some news/talk shows even a bit faster..)
> 
> Note, I listen to all of my podcasts at 2x (and watch the few video podcasts that I subscribe to at 2x too).


Quick mode now works on any Mini connected to a Roamio, but not the Roamio itself. (I don't know about the 4 tuner TP)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

None of the poll options fit me. I use it occasionally.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lessd said:


> Quick mode now works on any Mini connected to a Roamio, but not the Roamio itself. (I don't know about the 4 tuner TP)


That's interesting. So I guess the Mini is simply downloading the raw MPEG and then telling its MPEG decoder to use a 30% faster output frame rate.. I think that's how it works (based on using a similar question to a co-worker to see if any iOS app could theoretically play video or audio faster than realtime, or if it was just an internal apple thing.. it's an API thing)...


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mini has QuickMode, Roamio to get it this month.

TiVo said Mini got their October updates.
Mine has it working on the Older version of the Mini as well as the updated current Mini.
The October Mini updates included Mini QuickTime updates and 
the new Channel Logos.

The November Roamio Pro Updates should occur in the next few weeks.
It will include the Roamio Pro QuickTime and
the new Channel Logos.

I would like every one who is interested to contact tiVo to try and get the SkipMode Active on the Roamio Pros.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What is Mini/Roamio Pro Quicktime?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> What is Mini/Roamio Pro Quicktime?


I'm 99% sure he meant "QuickMode", not "QuickTime".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SrLANGuy said:


> I'm 99% sure he meant "QuickMode", not "QuickTime".


I thought it might have been something different since Quickmode was mentioned at the beginning of the post.


----------

